# Solid Gold voluntary recall



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

*Voluntary Product Withdrawal - Turkey Canned Food*

December 15, 2008

Solid Gold Voluntary Product Withdrawal - Turkey, Ocean Fish, Carrot, & Sweet Potatoes Formula

Turkey, Ocean Fish, Carrot, & Sweet Potatoes Formula Canned Dog Food
13.2 oz
Cans – POP-TOP CANS ONLY WITH A 'USE BY DATE 01/02/2010' located on the bottom of can

A limited production of this Turkey canned food was made with the POP-TOP, and none of the product was distributed in any of the following states:
Arizona, California, Nevada, Washington, Oregon, Idaho, Hawaii, or Alaska.

Solid Gold has received several complaints regarding mold found in a batch of 13.2 oz canned Turkey, Ocean Fish, Carrot, & Sweet Potatoes Formula, with Pop-Tops. As a precautionary measure, they ask that you return any of this product with the 'Use By Date 01/02/2010'; you will find these numbers on the bottom of the cans.

* 13.2 oz Turkey and Ocean Fish Canned Dog Food.
* Purple label with a POP –TOP (Pull top) only..
* Date on bottom of can 01/02/2010
* Turkey and Ocean Fish cans without a Pop-Top are not affected.




Tiny Tots Dog Treat Voluntary Product Withdrawal

October 13, 2008

Due to some instances of mold growth in a single batch of Tiny Tots, we have decided to voluntarily withdraw the entire production run from the market. We would like to assure our customers that there have been no reported serious health effects on dogs that have consumed Tiny Tots from this batch. 

If you have a bag of Tiny Tots with a Best Before date of April 2009, please return it to your retail store for a full refund. No other batches of Tiny Tots or any of our other jerky treats are affected. 

Solid Gold is committed to producing the healthiest food, treats, and supplements for your pet. As always, if you have any questions or concerns please contact us at 800-364-4863 or online at [email protected].


----------

